
Virtual Lorenz revealed in tribute to Bill Tutte and wartime codebreakers - sohkamyung
http://www.tnmoc.org/news/news-releases/virtual-lorenz
======
hackcasual
The break of the Lorenz cipher is one of those great moments in deduction. If
you're not familiar with how it happened, this is a great summary:
[https://www.codesandciphers.org.uk/lorenz/fish.htm](https://www.codesandciphers.org.uk/lorenz/fish.htm)

------
qubex
Link to the actual Virtual Lorenz emulator:
[http://www.virtualcolossus.co.uk/Lorenz/lorenz.html](http://www.virtualcolossus.co.uk/Lorenz/lorenz.html)

